# If you could have an endless supply of any food, what would you get?



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

For me it would have to be triscuits and cheese.  Yummy to my Tummy!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Tough call between steak and pizza.

Probably pizza.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Camembert and (gluten-free) crackers and juicy, ripe pears. *swoons*


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd probably go for Settebello's pizza lasagna, hold the mushrooms (I'm not a very fungi) and add some pine nuts.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Pizza

(Because I'll eat almost anything on a pizza - including steak.   )


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Lynn ODell said:


> (Because I'll eat almost anything on a pizza - including steak.  )


I like the way you think.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I could live on sushi for the rest of my life.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Pizza here as well. 
Or ice cream.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Lobster, fresh Maine


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Large broiled sea scallops and fresh lobster tail!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm probably thinking about this too much, but the first foods that come to mind don't always hold up well when I think about how quickly I'd get tired of them or how much heartburn they'd cause if I ate them all the time -- or how much more overweight they would make me. But since the question doesn't actually say that's all I could eat nor would have to eat it all the time, I think I'm coming around to the Pizza Party, as it's something I always like and is not full of sugar.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the Pizza Party?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Scallops!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Chocolate...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

sushi!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm totally a fresh fruit & veggie lover.. ripe juicy kasaba melons, honeydew melons, yellowmeat watermelons, artichokes, asparagus, perfectly ripe blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, cherries, kiwis, fresh juicy peaches, sweet juicy oranges... oh yeahh....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I'm totally a fresh fruit & veggie lover.. ripe juicy kasaba melons, honeydew melons, yellowmeat watermelons, artichokes, asparagus, perfectly ripe blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, cherries, kiwis, fresh juicy peaches, sweet juicy oranges... oh yeahh....


OK now I'm really hungry...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> What is the Pizza Party?


Everyone else who picked pizza.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

peanut butter, fruit, ice cream


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is so easy for me:  Potato chips.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Lamb kabob.  There is no where to buy a good lamb kabob near Seattle and I miss it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Macaroni and cheese, a little burnt around the edges.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Pasta - and by that I mean all types of Italian pasta, Asian noodles, etc. Could eat it at every meal, for the rest of my life, and never tire of it


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

If I could make the rules "and endless supply and it would NOT give me mercury poisoning" it would probably be sushi.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mashed potatoes!  I could fill a pool up with them and swim in it.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Pizza and Peanut butter jelly sandwiches. haha! I know pizza isn't healthy, so I'd hope I'm allowed to eat as much as I want and not gain weight.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

If it was one, and one only: Peanut Butter. There is NO WAY I can live without that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> I'm pretty sure I could live on sushi for the rest of my life.


What she said.
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm in the pizza club!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Spaghetti.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chocolate and peanut butter, either together or apart, doesn't really matter.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Pasta, pasta, and for my third choice, pasta!!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha...I see there's lots of pizza lovers in da' house!


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Tacos... don't get me wrong, I like the pizza, steak, lasagna options, but I could eat home-cooked, spicy tacos all day.  I could eat them for dessert.  Mmmmmmm... tacos.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Veal....no no just kidding .  Probably Philly Cheese Steaks...stop laughing


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine is probably boring...

Lean hamburger meat.

You can use it for so many things.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I was with the pizza and ice cream crowd until I someone said lobster. It's been years since I could afford lobster but it reminded me just how much I love it. That and Alaskan King crabs. Mmmm. 

Joyce


----------



## Ephraim Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2011)

Escargo. I would then sell it. Do something with the proceeds. Like buy food that actually tastes good.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

gregoryblackman said:


> Veal....no no just kidding . Probably Philly Cheese Steaks...stop laughing


Sure, think of the variety: American, Provolone, or 'Whiz; with or without fried/raw onions; with or without ketchup -- a different combo for every day of the week. And for special occasions, a Cajun chicken cheese steak from Gaetano's.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pizza. Always pizza.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I'm totally a fresh fruit & veggie lover.. ripe juicy kasaba melons, honeydew melons, yellowmeat watermelons, artichokes, asparagus, perfectly ripe blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, cherries, kiwis, fresh juicy peaches, sweet juicy oranges... oh yeahh....


Fresh fruit and veggies!


----------

